# Looking to get a new grinder to replace SJ, suggestions?



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I'm budgeting under £600 for an on demand with short hopper to replace my current super jolly.

I've narrowed down to probably a Eureka Zenith 65E for £590 or the Nuova Simonelli MDX for £535 (aren't they the same machine?).

Any other suggestions for this price point? I only make 1-2 a day..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What ls driving your desire to change grinder ?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Got a bit tired of the messing around with the doser and always preferred the cleaner looks of a doserless...


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Does it have to be new or would you consider s/h?

Is there a size restriction? (short hopper).


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Open to second hand especially if I can get a good deal









I need short hopper with combined height less than 520mm


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Ceado e37(s) is something that is in play for burrsize, height, OD and your budget.

Second hand they both come up under or approx at your budget.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks I've posted in the wanted section as well waiting to see if anyone planning to sell...


----------

